# The Write-a-Caption Game



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Pretty simple. Write a caption for the picture uploaded in the post above, and upload a new picture to be captioned by the next member.

Here goes:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

View attachment 45187


"Not sure why, but lately I've really gotten into Messiaen!"


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

A mugshot of Adele's cousin, the pork devourer. Caught by the authorities of Pigland; to be hanged with a rope made of pork hot dog.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Majed Al Shamsi said:


> View attachment 45189
> 
> 
> A mugshot of Adele's cousin, the pork devourer. Caught by the authorities of Pigland; to be hanged with a rope made of pork hot dog.
> ...


"Low rider don't use no gas now."

View attachment 45224


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

"You know this is not the sets of Kill Bill Vol.1, so the blood's gonna be real."

View attachment 45224


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Ken Jeong in the soon-to-be-released The Hangover, Part XXXVII


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Stephen King: Origins


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

View attachment 45241

"Should I buy a round for those poker-playing dogs?"


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The wild world of amateur wrestling.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Crudblud said:


>


The Met's new staging of Das Rheingold left something to be desired.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> The Met's new staging of Das Rheingold left something to be desired.
> 
> View attachment 45258


To be fair, though, the musicians' strike didn't help.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

amfortas said:


> To be fair, though, the musicians' strike didn't help.


A slide in Tusk-any, Italy.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Majed Al Shamsi said:


> A slide in Tusk-any, Italy.
> 
> View attachment 45277


It pays to use the Krypton Card when you hit the ground flying.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Celloman said:


> It pays to use the Krypton Card when you hit the ground flying.


Riding, it will be fun they said


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

jani said:


> Riding, it will be fun they said


"My compositions are beautiful. I have the musical ear of Beethoven."


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

jani said:


>


Difficult? Yeah, guitar is difficult. I once got so frustrated I took a bite out of mine...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Oops! Simultaneous posts!


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Difficult? Yeah, guitar is difficult. I once got so frustrated I took a bite out of mine...


"I feel like we've been cheated. What did you say this spa was called again..?"


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Majed Al Shamsi said:


> View attachment 46216


After the scheme with the apple failed, the Evil Queen drugged the dwarfs with PCP. But the plan backfired...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

brianvds said:


> After the scheme with the apple failed, the Evil Queen drugged the dwarfs with PCP. But the plan backfired...


FINNISH HIM!
0
=
=
=
FATALITY!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

jani said:


> FINNISH HIM!
> FATALITY!


It's not a _phase_, mom, it's who I _am_!


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> It's not a _phase_, mom, it's who I _am_!


"Freeze, Mr. Bond. You have no other choice."


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Majed Al Shamsi said:


> View attachment 46283


How the Mighty Have Fallen:
Mike Tyson applies his biting skills to his new job as circus geek.


----------

